# Just need some feedback on a PMV bird



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi,

The little feral I have been caring for which initailly had a damaged neck, then canker or trich ( which is now cleared up) is showing distinctive signs of PMV ( which I have seen before). 

My gut is to have him PTS as I don't think he can reallt recover, but is there other cases where they have? Thing is I have got really attached to him.......so am sad about this.

He is not eating for himself.
He can not fly
He spins arounds in circles
When he tries to fly he just spirals and crash lands
He throws his head around.

I just need a bit of moral suppport or guidance to say I am doing the right thing by having him PTS or can an occassional miracle happen?

Moral support gratefully received!!

Tania xx


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Fortunately I have never dealt with PMV, but I have read many posts here where birds have recovered to live somewhat normal lives...as pets. Others with experience with PMV should be along, hang in there


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I should add that I could give the bird another 8 weeks of stay and care but after that I am going away so I can give him time if he needs - I have had him 2 weeks so I guess this is a test time of 10 weeks???


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

After 6 weeks from infection the virus will be gone, but they can retain some nervous system signs. So, 'recovery' may not necessarily mean they appear absolutely normal. With supportive care, ensuring they are fed if they cannot pick up seeds, they do usually attain a state where they can feed themselves fine even with the twisting of the neck.

We have a lot of PMV pigeons. Some of them will probably never be completely without neurological signs, but in their safe environment they get along fine. Most of ours, though, look perfectly normal now.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

All John and SW say.

I guess the thing is...with any Pigeon...if it IS PMV, then once it sheds they may or may NOT be releasable. Some are released, some are not.

Seems like your friend has had a lot of maladies...which is typical. One illness often leads to secondary infections and illnesses since the body's systems become quite weak.

Right now....it sounds like he/she is in the throes of the worst of it...the nadir, so to speak. So you are at the very lowest point...and indeed they really look like a lost cause at that point.....

So, on the one hand, there's a good chance that with time and continued supportive care, your friend will improve considerably. But...if you are not prepared for the possibility that he/she may never recover fully, and will be unreleasable and therefore will need to have a permanent home....then I understand your consideration of euthanization at this point.

Given what you have said....if you can care for your friend another 8 weeks....as John says that should be sufficient time to determine whether his/her recovery is back to a point where release can be considered.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you for your replies - I am definitely going to give this little guy longer - I am just so attached now that should he never get better then he will break my heart but then I would never forgive myself if I didn't try - so........I will give him time - fingers crossed he recovers that I can release him...........


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

kittypaws said:


> Thank you for your replies - I am definitely going to give this little guy longer - I am just so attached now that should he never get better then he will break my heart but *then I would never forgive myself if I didn't try *- so........I will give him time - fingers crossed he recovers that I can release him...........


...yeah, I mean, it basically comes down to that. Once we have done all we can, then really it is in the hands of fate, god, karma, etc. But given that there's a fair chance of recovery, and you are gonna be around for a while before going away....


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for giving him (or her) a chance Tania. 

It sounds like straightforward PMV to me, none of the symptoms suggest various other maladies but if in doubt Retief Ehlers at Companion Care Raynes Park is the best vet to consult or you could send poop samples/throat swab to Retford Poultry for analysis. *This is a link* to the tests that they carry out and the price list. We use them a lot, if they identify a problem they should also be able to supply the meds.

Pigeons with PMV are vulnerable to canker and cocci because of the stress factor, but of all the ones we have rescued in 11 years only one that Jayne transferred here had a secondary infection ! Maybe it is different in the USA. 

None of our PMV survivors have needed life long support, even the ones that have residual neurological symptoms are able to feed themselves eventually, the only concession we have to make is to ensure that they don't get in the bath because they would drown as stepping in water causes them to panic.

If it is a hen, then there is a potential home for her in the Isle of Wight .

There are also other people in the London area that are accustomed to PMV and might be able to give it a home after it stops shedding the virus.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Just to update - I still have the little pigeon and am still crop feeding him but......in the last day or two he has started to try and eat seed although struggles so there is hope. I am keeping on with him at the moment as he is no problem and has spirit ( wing slaps me!!) but offers of a home if he/she can eat for themselves would be good.

Will keep you all updated.

Thanks for all the advice.

x


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a very quick question. What is pmv?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> I have a very quick question. What is pmv?







Pigeons with PMV *CAN* recover with supportive care. 
Sadly most vets & rescue centres will euthanise birds with PMV either through ignorance or lack of facilities/time to care for the birds properly.

The visible symptoms can also be caused by other things so a bird displaying symptoms like that should NOT automatically be assumed as PMV.
Also sadly, lots of people do assume and convince themselves that this is the case.


----------

